

JooJoo tablet website updated, opens "pre-orders" - tuukkah
https://thejoojoo.com/?

======
throwaway77
The backlash is understandable, considering how people in the valley worship
arrington and TC's influence, but after arrington's post yesterday, I really
fail to see what's wrong with the device other then the fact that arrington is
whining about it. He's pissed that they moved forward with the IP that they
rightfully deserve, and everyone rushes to his defense? I'm pretty sick of
listening to gossip.

I hear no discussion about the specs of the device. Let's discuss the merits
of the device and other tablets like it. What can be improved? What can apple
do better?

~~~
ramchip
_everyone rushes to his defense_

That's definitely not the feeling I got reading the comments on HN.

~~~
rbanffy
I would think it's to be expected from the the dwellers of a technology-
startup oriented community to have a higher immunity to Arrington's charm than
the average netizen.

------
dpcan
The truth is probably that, had they not squandered their relationship with
Arrington, and TC had announced, joyously, that pre-orders were available
today. It would have been a land-slide victory - possibly even with the price
change.

Classic geek-in-business mistake. You can create the greatest product in the
world, but without top-notch marketing, it's nothing.

They underestimated the relationship between TC readers and this product. They
will learn how much Arrington really did do for the "Crunchpad".

------
webology
The JooJoo looks amazing but I'm not going to gamble by being an early
adoption. When a company already has one lawsuit and their product is not
shipping yet, I don't want to chance my $499. I could care less if the JooJoo
makes Arrington cry nor do I want to chance my money on a pre-order on a
product that may never see the light of day..

I'm going to wait for them to ship in 8 to 10 weeks and see what people say
once they actually own the tablet. If it's as amazing as it looks, then I
might have to buy one. If Chrome OS will run on the tablet then I'm even more
apt to buy one because I trust that Google will keep their OS more up to date.
For now, I'm going to not be an early adopter and take the safe road.

~~~
e40
You _couldn't_ care less. Or, is it that you do care?

------
crad
All of the product shots look like Photoshop mockups. Note the shadows and
highlights and the pixelated edges around the simulated pictures on the
device. When "real" vendors do this, there is always a disclaimer that says
that the images are simulated.

~~~
tfh
Many of apple's product shots look like photoshop too. I never saw an "all
images are simulated" disclaimer..

~~~
crad
Perhaps that's something that is only done in advertising, I've never
skeptically reviewed Apple's website.

------
chaosmachine
It actually looks pretty nice. It's a shame this didn't come to market in a
cleaner way.

~~~
robotron
Wow, yes it's a shame. Possibly a very beautiful machine but there is no way I
would give them my money.

~~~
palish
Why not?

~~~
dschobel
on the 5% chance that Arrington's right about their financial situation,
they're practically out of cash. And now they have to hire a legal defense.

If the tablet's software isn't 100% open-source and hackable, I'd be worried
on the long-term support from Fusion Garage.

~~~
SamAtt
In addition to that you don't really know what the market it going to look
like 2 to 3 months from now when this ships. Apple, Asus, Dell and others
could very well have a tablet in the market by then. So even if you were
willing to chance losing your money entirely it wouldn't make sense to buy one
of these.

------
pxlpshr
The events surrounding this device are unfortunate. It's pretty cool to me
that a small company was able to build something that consumers seem to want
but none of the big players have provided (yet). However, I'm still on the
sideline till Apple releases their tablet. My main requirement is a modest
level of synergy at the OS level because I don't live on web-apps. Certainly
not everyone requires this but I do if I'm spending upwards of $500+. Had the
joojoo launched at $200, I probably wouldn't be as picky about it.

~~~
josefresco
For $200 you can't even buy a device that _only_ does Twitter. I'm guessing
the Apple tablet is going to be around $1K minimum, which will make this $500
(soon to be $400) tablet look like a bargain.

~~~
pxlpshr
yeah, when TC announced $200 price for the crunchpad I thought it was a bit
out of control considering AT&T covers about half the retail price of the
iPhone.

i'm expecting to pay about 1-1.5k for the Apple tablet and i think i'll be
fine with that if it delivers a great tablet experience, hopefully unlike
Apple TV for the TV.

------
budu3
I found the website a bit lacking in terms of information. It feels hastily
done. 1\. I think most early adopters will be technical people, and so they
need to put up more technical specs. They need more real photos and/or video
of the device. They have no track record, so asking users to buy their device
based on a few photoshop pics is asking for too much. 2\. Although Paypal is
the de facto payment method these days, having Paypal only payment makes it
look like they haven't taken the time out to set up a credit card payment
system. 3\. Besides a feedback email, there's no customer service telephone
line or contact of any sort. Seeing as they are selling a consumer product it
would make their customers feel at ease about their purchase if they knew
there was someone within easy reach is something goes wrong.

That being said, it looks like a nice device. I can't wait to see it in
action.

------
cmelbye
Hmm, surprisingly a nice final product for such a messy inception. I'm
definitely not going to be an early adopter of this, though. I still have more
questions than answers about the product.

------
joubert
From the images it looks great; I wouldn't pre-order it though from them
directly, only if it came via Amazon or if I can check it out in a store.

I would assume if you can pre-order via Amazon, they have "vetted" the
product.

------
vaksel
i updated the <http://crunchpad.com> page with a few extra reasons why I
wouldn't buy:

#1. The only way to pre-order is with PayPal, and since PayPal Buyer
Protection only lasts 45 days, and the JooJoo says "Pre-orders will ship in 8
to 10 weeks." that means if they "forget" to ship, you are out of luck.

#2: Every single image seems to be a rendering, not a single actual photo.

#3: They only sell to United States, yet they only use kilograms for weights,
talk about amateur hour.

~~~
sriram_sun
Yeah I found that strange about the kg. too. But as an FYI:

joojoo : 1.1kg, 2.43lb.

Kindle DX: 0.54kg, 1.2lb.

MacBook Air: 1.36kg, 3.0lb.

------
budu3
juju is on African word an it's normally associated with 'black' magic, hexes
and stuff. It actually has a negative connotation in most African circles. So
marketing it with the association to 'juju' in Africa would not be a good
idea.

------
TobiasCassell
I think the website is Beautiful, at least.

